# Door Keys/locks Etc



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Trying to get everything ready and we are lacking a couple things. One is the front door, we do not have the keys for either the handle or the deadbolt. Does any one have any suggestions, its an 05 28bhs.

No sewere drain hose, simple fix to get, need stabilizer jacks and also a spare wheel and tire...other than that should be good to go on Thursday. We are not going far just using it at a cook off this weekend, 10 miles from the house, then next weekend about 50 miles from the house.

I am all ears this is our first self contained unit like this!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

if it were me ,I would skip the 10 mile trip with the outback and get everything ready for the 50 miler. everything needed is fairly easy to get.

kevin


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

cokeguy101 said:


> Trying to get everything ready and we are lacking a couple things. One is the front door, we do not have the keys for either the handle or the deadbolt. Does any one have any suggestions, its an 05 28bhs.


I'd phone a locksmith and/or an RV dealer, and find out if they can re-key the lock. Other than that, it may be easier & cheaper to replace the lock. They are a standard RV door latch which would bolt right in. I'm not familiar with the 28bhs, but you mention the front door. If it also has a back door, I would expect both doors to use the same key. The handle and deadbolt will use the same key.

Doug


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Walmart is your quickest fix on the hose. They carry the Rino and it is a kit with the fittings. I love mine...was about $30. I ordered a spare tire and wheel combo from my local tire shop. Make sure you know the tire and wheel size as well as the bolt pattern for your model. I had to because I upgraded size....a little over $100 I think. You could replace the stabilizers but if you're needing to replace them all you might want to go with scissors type instead. Many on here have changed over and think they are much better. I agree with swanny on skipping the 10 mile trip until you are ready. It may seem short but if you get a flat with no spare you'll wish you had.---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You might just want to order a new lock from here. It will probably cost you a whole lot less than a lock smith.

Replacement parts like this can be found on a topic pinned at the top of the Outback Maintenance forum.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

The keys that come with the locks are keyed independantly for each one? I won't need to do anything right?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe that each lock has unique keys. The entry and bike doors on my 21RS have different keys from the factory.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup -if you have multiple doors, they will each be different. That's one of the reasons for having the lock switched out...have it keyed the same!

x2 on the Spare Tire. If you chose not to get it, you WOULD need it, (Murphy's law says so), and you would be sorry you didn't have it. In fact, when we take long trips (NH to Wyo, NH to James Bay, Ont), we take 2 Spares. Once you use the "Spare" for 1 tire, you don't have one for the others...not until you can stop & replenish anyway and it can be a looonnngggggg haul between "stops".


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our two doors on the awning side of the trailer are keyed alike. The bike door on the other side of the trailer has it's own key.

Doug


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

duggy said:


> Our two doors on the awning side of the trailer are keyed alike. The bike door on the other side of the trailer has it's own key.
> 
> Doug


All 3 doors on my 250RS are keyed differently. Gonna get that changed this winter.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Yup -if you have multiple doors, they will each be different. That's one of the reasons for having the lock switched out...have it keyed the same!


Amen on this. Anyone know what the logic was/is at Keystone behind having separate "front door" and "back door" keys (for those of us with two doors)? I have mine marked with "B" and "F" on them, but I never understood why they do it that way.

Kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I do. I'm sure they buy the locks in bulk and just grab what they need out of the bin without checking the key numbers.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

K. Smith said:


> Anyone know what the logic was/is at Keystone behind having separate "front door" and "back door" keys (for those of us with two doors)?


"Hey Gilligan, go grab a couple of lock sets and keys."


----------



## Wayne (Sep 13, 2010)

I just purchased a 2004 Outback 25RSS and the original owner had lost all the keys. I took the inside off of each door lock and found a sticker with a key number and a 1-800 phone number. Calling the 1-800 number got me new keys for $3.50 each and $5 shipping. The front and back door had different keys, so after ordering all the keys, I had a change of plans and ordered a whole new lock matching the back door keys from Arizona RV Parts. The new lock was extremely simple to install in the front door. I just did this a couple of weeks ago and invested approx $65 but would have spent less if I hadn't ordered front door keys before deciding to just change the lock.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

my3chis said:


> Our two doors on the awning side of the trailer are keyed alike. The bike door on the other side of the trailer has it's own key.
> 
> Doug


All 3 doors on my 250RS are keyed differently. Gonna get that changed this winter.
[/quote]

It sounds like we just got lucky!!


----------

